# What's "tina" mean?



## johncp (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi All, 


Just curious, I was checking out a pretty cool clip on youtube, and noticed that they were referencing the name "tina" when doing this specific trick at the 1:17 mark:

YouTube - Snowboarding "tight pants wide stance"

At first, i thought it was an inside joke, but i've noticed on differnt videos. Also, what is the name of the trick? 

thanks, 

JP


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

A tina is when u ollie and then bend your knees so that your board comes up to the back of your thighs. Kinda fun, but not very cool looking.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Haha, when opening this thread I thought it was going to be nothing but dumb answers, but I did not actually know that one.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

That riding was pretty good in that vid but why the hell would you ride in jeans lol.


----------



## johncp (Mar 3, 2009)

Tight pants, Wide Stance...LOL, hilarious....


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

johncp said:


> Tight pants, Wide Stance...LOL, hilarious....


yeah, it's chris beresford. He's sick and always around at Mt. Snow or Loon.


----------

